# Help- I need to get my horses back from rescue centre!



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

please can anyone assist?

i gave a rescue centre two of my horses back in january, the rescue centre claimed to rehabilibtate and retire horses, i was pleased with the yard and agreed to deliver them- a retired tb, and a coloured with some issues which meant he was to retire / or can do some gentle hacking. it has come to light that theand tb is fine, however the coloured boy is being ridden by a novice who is the posting videos of himself jumping him (this horse is almost 18) and i wanted a quiet retirement home, he is also unsound on his left shoulder and my vet previously advised no jumping and only light schooling. this novice very large man is now jumping him and photos and videos of him being bounced on and his mouth being jerked around have appeared. to say im disgusted is an understatement. someone who lives close to the centre has informed me he is going in the school almost every day and they have never even hacked him out, so in reality my boy is being used to teach novices to jump rather than being ridden gently! other things have also happened which i do not at this point want to bring to peoples attention but believe me they will be once this situation is sorted! the rescue centre owner said i could visit my horses and ride my coloured boy whenever i was free to pop down- she is now saying he has a bad back and lots of other things so he can only be ridden by one certain rider (supposedly the sack of potatoes i have seen in the photos) who has been taught by the back specialist to ride him in a "certain" way- what a load of tosh! even more so what an insult saying i cant ride him yet the sack of potatoes can?! im furious! she has now also blocked me from seeing any activity on her facebook. now tell me if i am in the wrong, but if she has nothing to hide why would she refuse to let me ride him and why would she hide him from me on her facebook? i trusted this girl and it seems she is doing everything she can to prevent me from having any contact with a horse i adored and it was a hard choice to give him up along with his best friend the tb! so she has both their passports, but i never signed any form of document or signed them over to her, i have a reciept for the purchase of both the horses and the people i purchased them from will also vouch for this, and their proof of from when they owned them! now i need to know, how do i go about getting them back? please please help or advise me if you have had a similiar situation, im kicking myself and feel totally mislead and disgusted with how i have been treated! i will not turn a blind eye and i want my horses back in a safe home where they are not being messed around with!
sorry for rant! thanks for reading


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2012)

Where is this place based?  Have you spoken to the BHS legal line (if you are a gold member)?  And is this place a registered charity?


----------



## guido16 (2 April 2012)

Sorry to ask, but if you can give them a home now, why did you give them away in the first place?


----------



## Mongoose11 (2 April 2012)

guido16 said:



			Sorry to ask, but if you can give them a home now, why did you give them away in the first place?
		
Click to expand...


Is it really the right time to be asking this kind of question? Perhaps advice for a worried owner should come before the accusatory back biting. Yes, we might have all thought it but it isn't a very helpful approach.....


OP, after you have found out what your legal position re ownership is, you need to go and talk to them face to face. Perhaps write down your concerns in a list so that you can refer to them as you go along. This will help you to remain calm and address everything that you wanted to.

x


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (2 April 2012)

guido16 said:



			Sorry to ask, but if you can give them a home now, why did you give them away in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

If this were to happen to my retired mare, I would, regardless of my situation have her back...even it meant her living in my garden.

So sorry to hear about this, is the charity registered? as someone said below, contact the BHS legal line.


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

it was not a case of giving them away i had 4 horses at the time and i was looking for a retirement home for them- they had to go together as best friends but the coloured is still ok to be ridden by an experienced rider hence he does not need full retirement but was only for hacking. no they are not reistered. i just need to know how to get them back.


----------



## Hippona (2 April 2012)

guido16 said:



			Sorry to ask, but if you can give them a home now, why did you give them away in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly....unless of course you are paying for livery retirement?

Are these horses still yours or have you gifted them to the centre owner?

If its the latter then ....I doub't very much theres anything you can do


----------



## pixiebee (2 April 2012)

was going to ask the same thing? also, i dont agree with the charity but you should have stipulated in writing what the horses could/couldnt be used for. as it  is, the charity can do what they like with them! also this highlights the risk of passing on unsound/companion horses.


----------



## Tammytoo (2 April 2012)

If you have signed no agreement there is nothing to stop you from turning up and taking your horses back.  First thing though is that I would check with the passport office that you are still named as the owner and make them aware that the horses are on loan and not sold.


----------



## moandben (2 April 2012)

IF the horses still belong to you, you need to go and collect them. If they don't, and you gave them away it will be a bit more difficult and you will need legal advice, like amymay said BHS are very helpful... good luck


----------



## guido16 (2 April 2012)

God some of you lot are prickly.

I wasnt being nasty or vicious. I was asking a genuine question.

I will ask what I want!

OP - I am afraid that unless you have something in writing that stipulates T`s & C`s, they are the new owners now.


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

sorry to the people who think i gave them away and its tough luck, but i advertised my coloured as looking for a home for life so he can retire but still be ridden by an experienced rider and hacked, my TB was part of the deal as he is now 24 and they are both very much best friends. the rescue centre saw my advert and got in touch and said she would take them both. i never signed anything or gifted them etc, all she has is the passports. if she was not being so strange and stopping me from riding him when i visit and blocking me on facebook i would not have reason to be suspicious, there are also  photos of 15 stone riders backing 10hh ponies. i see that this is not a rescue centre but a complete state of ignorance, and it could be that this sack of potatoes who is riding my boy- who looks like a total brute if im perfectly honest could infact be paying for lessons on him? its totally unfair he is unsound and its breaking my heart to see him being bounced around on and his mouth being jerked around! i will call the bhs line, i have been told by people that because i have proof of ownership i can just go and collect him, she has no paperwork for them apart from the passport. at the end of the day its my fault- it was too good to be true hey? a rescue centre that retires two of your horses and they live happily ever after?


----------



## Mongoose11 (2 April 2012)

Guido16, I guess I was prickly about the 'Sorry to ask, but....'

I hate thinly veiled confrontation. You clearly weren't sorry to ask, otherwise you probably wouldn't have asked....

Sorry + but = no apology.

Fair question but then don't hide it?


----------



## OWLIE185 (2 April 2012)

The fact that you have stated that you have 'given' them your horses means that you have passed over ownership to them.  Therefore title of of your horses is with the people you have given your horse to and I regret that you will be unable to reclaim them.

However, if there is a welfare issue then I would suggest you contact WHW World Horse Welfare who will be pleased to investigate the matter for you.  Please see their contact details below:

If you would like to report a horse welfare concern in the UK, please call our Welfare Line for free on 08000 480180. We encourage people to call rather than email in order to gain as much information as possible.

The Welfare Line is open from 8am - 5.30pm, Monday - Friday, with a voicemail system to take calls outside of these hours.

We endeavour to answer as many calls as possible but, unfortunately, some will go through to voicemail. We aim to return all welfare calls within the same working day so please do leave a message, clearly stating a daytime contact number, and we will return the call as soon as possible.

All calls to this number are strictly confidential and are dealt with by trained members of staff who have a knowledge of horses as well as an understanding of the relevant legislation.

When you call to report a concern, we will ask you some questions about the situation so that we can establish whether we need to pass the details to a field officer for investigation.

Once the field officer has been out to look at the horses and taken any action necessary, we always try to report back to the caller so they know we have attended and what we have been able to do.


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2012)

So, just in case you missed them - I'll repeat my questions for you:

Where is this place based?  
Have you spoken to the BHS legal line (if you are a gold member)?  
And is this place a registered charity?


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

sorry amy i dont want to say where as it may get back to them that i want to take them back and im worried she will move them in the meantime if she finds out, as i dont trust her! its not registered no- and i will call the bhs line today x


----------



## guido16 (2 April 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			Guido16, I guess I was prickly about the 'Sorry to ask, but....'

I hate thinly veiled confrontation. You clearly weren't sorry to ask, otherwise you probably wouldn't have asked....

Sorry + but = no apology.

Fair question but then don't hide it?
		
Click to expand...

Actually I was sorry to ask. I wasnt confronting the OP, I was curious.

However, you obviously know my thoughts and mind better than I do.

Here is a thing, stop hijacking the OP`s thread and trying to cause an argument with me.


----------



## eatonbraynat (2 April 2012)

I am not sure if this is correct, just what i have heard along the way. If you 'give' your horse away, there is something somewhere thats states you should get something in return however small ie £1, so that it is deemed a sale and there is then no question of ownership. In my opinion having a horses passport does not qualify you as the owner as the passport is suppossed to stay with the horse at all times, hence why some yards like all the horses passports even for livery horses in there keep, as they are on their premises. So if it was me and there was nothing in writing to confirm they had left my ownership, i would bloody well get two headcollars and go get them back, like PRONTO!!! (Even if i did get in trouble id still do it!)


----------



## Mongoose11 (2 April 2012)

guido16 said:



			Actually I was sorry to ask. I wasnt confronting the OP, I was curious.

However, you obviously know my thoughts and mind better than I do.

Here is a thing, stop hijacking the OP`s thread and trying to cause an argument with me.
		
Click to expand...

No argument, fair comments to your early, generally unhelpful (in terms of what OP was after) post.

Consider myself told. Apologies!


----------



## Arizahn (2 April 2012)

I rather hope that this gets sorted quickly...poor horses!


----------



## quirky (2 April 2012)

So, as you wanted them in retirement livery, I assume you pay them to look after their needs.
If this is the case, terminate the contract and remove them.


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

no payment is made- its not a retirement livery its a rescue centre but they contacted me saying they had space available. on their website they state they take on horses if the owners circumstances change. i am not able to use the bhs line as i am not a gold member. i guess i will speak to a solictior.


----------



## Puppy (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			at the end of the day its my fault- it was too good to be true hey? a rescue centre that retires two of your horses and they live happily ever after?
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that's pretty much what I was thinking when I read your OP.


----------



## pixiebee (2 April 2012)

this is what I dont understand, you wanted retirement livery, had them advertised for free to another home, gave them to an unregistered charity presumably with no background checks, otherwise you would have known about the 10hh ponies being broken in by large adults, you did not put anything in writing and made no written demand to say that they should/shouldnt do certain things, have not paid a penny towards their keep and now want them back because you dont like what they are doing with them??? Im sorry to be blunt but thats how I read it?


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			no payment is made- its not a retirement livery its a rescue centre but they contacted me saying they had space available. on their website they state they take on horses if the owners circumstances change. i am not able to use the bhs line as i am not a gold member. i guess i will speak to a solictior.
		
Click to expand...

It will cost you £50 or thereabouts to join the BHS and become a gold member.

Good luck.


----------



## Phoebe (2 April 2012)

Ok, whilst it obviously wasn't ideal to take them there they haven't honoured their side regarding what they said they would do with your horses. I wonder if there is a case for fraud, or deception... 

I think I would write a letter stating the terms and agreement of you placing your horses there have been broken and to avoid legal action being taken you will collect your horses on such and such a date. Is she receiving money for using your coloured do you think? Defo take legal advice though


----------



## quirky (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			no payment is made- its not a retirement livery its a rescue centre but they contacted me saying they had space available. on their website they state they take on horses if the owners circumstances change. i am not able to use the bhs line as i am not a gold member. i guess i will speak to a solictior.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am sorry, it doesn't sound good .
I do hope you have success in removing them.


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

i did not want retirement "livery" i wanted a quiet retirement home, they contacted me remember offering a home for life for both of them, the issue im having is they are using my unsound horse to teach idiots to jump! if i knew he would end up being used for this would i have let them go there? i dont think so! they have completley pulled the wool over my eyes, i did background checks, visited the yard and there were no issues, it has come to light there is a serious staffing issue and these new members of staff are ignorant and not treating the horses correctly. i am more than happy to pay a livery bill for the time they have been there, i am not after something for nothing!


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2012)

Phoebe said:



			Ok, whilst it obviously wasn't ideal to take them there they haven't honoured their side regarding what they said they would do with your horses. I wonder if there is a case for fraud, or deception...
		
Click to expand...

There was a case about this sort of thing quite recently I think.....


----------



## guido16 (2 April 2012)

Phoebe said:



			Ok, whilst it obviously wasn't ideal to take them there they haven't honoured their side regarding what they said they would do with your horses. I wonder if there is a case for fraud, or deception... 

I think I would write a letter stating the terms and agreement of you placing your horses there have been broken and to avoid legal action being taken you will collect your horses on such and such a date. Is she receiving money for using your coloured do you think? Defo take legal advice though
		
Click to expand...

But surely it is the same as giving a horse free to a good home that is a "private" home.  New owner might tell you they want your companion horse as a "companion", but if you later hear that your "companion" is competing at the local RC XC, there is nothing you can do about it.

Happy to be told I am wrong, would make it easier for OP!


----------



## Arizahn (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			i did not want retirement "livery" i wanted a quiet retirement home, they contacted me remember offering a home for life for both of them, the issue im having is they are using my unsound horse to teach idiots to jump! if i knew he would end up being used for this would i have let them go there? i dont think so! they have completley pulled the wool over my eyes, i did background checks, visited the yard and there were no issues, it has come to light there is a serious staffing issue and these new members of staff are ignorant and not treating the horses correctly. i am more than happy to pay a livery bill for the time they have been there, i am not after something for nothing!
		
Click to expand...

If there is no transfer of ownership in writing, then they dont have any proof of ownership. Tell them you will pay them double whatever they charge for full livery for the time your horses have been there and that you are removing them as of now (take a trailer). If they refuse tell them you will pursue the matter through the courts. They sound as if they are rather dodgy and probably won't want the hassle, tbh...money now or court case for who knows how long? A dodgy place won't bother arguing, a genuine rescue will.


----------



## Serephin (2 April 2012)

Get a trailer and go and get them, asap.

Thats what I would do - probably not the 'right' course of action but hey ho.


----------



## FionaM12 (2 April 2012)

Just a thought, but if they claim to be a rescue but are possibly hiring out the horses to be ridden, or even giving lessons, maybe they're an illegal establishment. There's a place currently winding down as they were doing just this: an unregistered "charity" rescue centre, funded by hiring out the ridable horses. As they were unlicenced, uninsured and had no H&S in place, they are under investigation. I'm *not* suggesting it's the same place but the same thing could apply?

You say you're blocked on Fb. Do they have a Fb group/page? Then get a friend who's not blocked (or someone here) to do some detective work and follow their posts there. It's not hard to work out if they're an illegal riding establishment, plenty of sleuths here have checked places out that way! 

If they're an illegal riding establishment, you may have some leverage to get your horses back. Or if you really think they're treating horses cruelly, you could report them and have them shut down.


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2012)

OP - I'd also contact Trading Standards.


----------



## Phoebe (2 April 2012)

Yes...I think things change once money becomes involved....  Had they taken your coloured and just ridden him themselves then thsts one thing, if they offered retirement home and are now receiving money for lessons that's another...
I would initially do some detective work. Keep copies of all correspondance then hit them with all evidence and say I'm collecting my horses. 
Another case of people using animals and people in difficult circumstances to line their lying pockets!!!


----------



## Wagtail (2 April 2012)

What are your plans for the horses, if or when you get them back, OP? The truth is, it is hard enough to find genuine companion homes for one horse, let alone two that need to go together. Do you plan to keep them yourself in retirement or PTS?


----------



## FionaM12 (2 April 2012)

Vectro said:



			I 100% Wholeheartedly agree with this!! All sounds a bit strange to me.
		
Click to expand...

Op's circumstances may have changed. There may have been a time when he/she couldn't afford to retire the horses, but things could have improved since?

Or, OP might just want them back to re-home to someone kinder, or pts to prevent further abuse. They were given away to be retired, not thundered over jumps by 15 stone men.


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

vectro- there is nothing strange about this! i had 4 horses, i had two that were not being used- one retired and one unsound, i wanted to find them a home together which i have, they are now not being used for what they should be, and i am also in a position to have them back as i have sold my other two horses,i will happily pay livery for the time they have been at rescue centre. nothing strange about it, apart from i have been mislead!


----------



## Gracie21 (2 April 2012)

Horrible situation for you OP  

I would probably go and take them back, offer to pay their cost of keep for the time they have been there, load them and go. 

If you don't want to do this, then, as others have suggested, I'd take the legal route. 

I hope it all works out for you x


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Op's circumstances may have changed. There may have been a time when he/she couldn't afford to retire the horses, but things could have improved since?

Or, OP might just want them back to re-home to someone kinder, or pts to prevent further abuse. They were given away to be retired, not thundered over jumps by 15 stone men. 

Click to expand...


thank you- this is exactly the case but this time they will be going no where! no one is to be trusted i have decided! they will live with me forever and retire in the way they should. i wish i could show you the photos so you could see why its breaking my heart but i cant publish anything until this is sorted


----------



## Bionic Boy (2 April 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			Is it really the right time to be asking this kind of question? Perhaps advice for a worried owner should come before the accusatory back biting. Yes, we might have all thought it but it isn't a very helpful approach.....



x
		
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## meesha (2 April 2012)

What I would do is 
1. make sure you have copies of your original ad and their reply &  also copies of your original purchase documentation for the horses.
2. make sure you have copies of the video of the coloured being jumped.
3. if possible get a copy of the passports (not sure if this is possible)
3. Contact a solicitor and get a letter stating your intention to take the horses back (not sure if this is feasible) - take all the above and a large bloke with you (better to be safe than sorry) and your trailer and headcollars and arrive at 6am in the morning - before anyone else is around - first person on the yard - present them with a copy of the letter - your ad and any correspondence - load your horses and go.  If they attempt to stop you tell them that if they touch you you will call the police and that if they dont let you take the horses you will call the police.

If they state they own the horses - ask for proof of ownership - copy of sale documentation etc.  Make sure you have your proof of purchase for the horses with you to prove you are the owner and also your own identification to show who you are.

Sounds dramatic but if you are in the right (not doubting you but I dont know you from adam) stand your ground.


----------



## Fauvea (2 April 2012)

Go see the personn in charge, tell her you miss them and are ready to pay a reasonnable amount to get them back (offer cost of livery) and see how that goes.


----------



## Phoebe (2 April 2012)

You could go down the "give them back or I'll cause you more trouble than their worth x 10" route... You know...reporting to tax man, enviro Health, planning, RSPCA etc etc....


----------



## JFTDWS (2 April 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Op's circumstances may have changed. There may have been a time when he/she couldn't afford to retire the horses, but things could have improved since?
		
Click to expand...

True, but it's hard to feel sympathy for the OP who was so keen to pass on her elderly horses in this manner.  I do hope there is some resolution for the horses who don't deserve to be passed off to such a "charity".

FWIW, I would be investigating the "illegal riding establishment" side of things, joining the BHS to utilise their helpline and pitching up to retrieve the horses.


----------



## FionaM12 (2 April 2012)

Phoebe said:



			You could go down the "give them back or I'll cause you more trouble than their worth x 10" route... You know...reporting to tax man, enviro Health, planning, RSPCA etc etc....
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was hinting at my earlier post! 

If they are a genuine rescue, surely they'd be glad to return them (unless they considered they'd rescued them from you) to make space for some of the many other horses in need?

If they're not genuine (and I'd be suspicious of any unregistered "charity") then they're probably an illegal riding establishment, as I said earlier.


----------



## Fauvea (2 April 2012)

Also, I'd go with checkbook, pen and paper, pay straight away and try to get on paper that money is for livery fees and horses are yours, and leave with the horses if possible. They might change their mind if not paid straight away.


----------



## russianhorse (2 April 2012)

Is this the same coloured that was sold to someone and returned to you back in July last year?  The one that was apparently unable to be hacked out and came back all cut up in a terrible state?  If so, if I read your previous posts you wanted to keep him for life after that ordeal......

Anyway, I suggest you either get legal advice as suggested from BHS or go collect them immediately.

I would also suggest as you haven't had much luck with your coloured and it appears he's been through quite a traumatic time that either you really do give him a home for life or PTS to prevent a further disasterous life for him


----------



## McNally (2 April 2012)

guido16 said:



			Sorry to ask, but if you can give them a home now, why did you give them away in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

I did the very same, gave my horse who i couldnt cope with to a TB rehab centre but when the time came they said they couldnt keep him i had him back like a shot. The OP did what she thought (and what should have been) a very responsible thing to ensure her horses future. I still cant cope/afford my horse but i will have to find a way until i sort something else out.

OP This is shocking and i hope you manage to sort it all out, what a nightmare x


----------



## Archangel (2 April 2012)

meesha said:



			What I would do is 
1. make sure you have copies of your original ad and their reply &  also copies of your original purchase documentation for the horses.
2. make sure you have copies of the video of the coloured being jumped.
3. if possible get a copy of the passports (not sure if this is possible)
3. Contact a solicitor and get a letter stating your intention to take the horses back (not sure if this is feasible) - take all the above and a large bloke with you (better to be safe than sorry) and your trailer and headcollars and arrive at 6am in the morning - before anyone else is around - first person on the yard - present them with a copy of the letter - your ad and any correspondence - load your horses and go.  If they attempt to stop you tell them that if they touch you you will call the police and that if they dont let you take the horses you will call the police.

If they state they own the horses - ask for proof of ownership - copy of sale documentation etc.  Make sure you have your proof of purchase for the horses with you to prove you are the owner and also your own identification to show who you are.

Sounds dramatic but if you are in the right (not doubting you but I dont know you from adam) stand your ground.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, but include in the letter the reasons why the horses are coming back to you (a) terms of contract are broken in that she deliberately misled you as to your horses' future (b) terms of contract are broken in that she is jumping an unsound horse - welfare issue.  cc Trading Standards in to your letter to scare the pants off her.

She needs to know that you will not go away quietly and she give your horses back or all hell (Trading Standards, Tax office, H&S) will be notified. 

Maybe your horses aren't the only ones being used in this way 

Good luck.


----------



## thatsmygirl (2 April 2012)

OP could u pm me the place please? Iv got a feeling I know where it it and the lady has a very nasty temper. Is she expecting a baby? The owner that is


----------



## vieshot (2 April 2012)

I would take some fierce looking men and go pick them up.


----------



## pixiebee (2 April 2012)

as someone else said, is this the same coloured you had for 4 weeks, sold, got treated roughly then went back to you weeks later after being sent away to be 'taught manners' whilst at that current home? So if I have read right, he has been from you, to new owners, to training lady, back to new owners, back to you and now the charity in less than 6 months?? So you said you would never let him go through that again but in a matter of months passed him on to an unregistered charity for him to be mistreated yet again??? poor poor horse. I am very sorry if I have read that wrong.


----------



## Ceris Comet (2 April 2012)

Just read that thread too. Poor horse being passed from pillar to post.


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

Ok it's a long old story- please DO NOT assume I am a bad horse owner. I bought this horse from a friend who saved him from being put to sleep! he did not end up being what I was looking for i.e bolting on the road etc. He is 100% to handle and ride in a school. but not out hacking, he was sold to a new home where he then apparently caused havoc and they threatened to shoot him- i was not going to let this happen on the basis he was a gentle sole to manage. I took him back- i could not afford to take him back but i would not see him put to sleep. at this point I had 4 horses, all my horses are well  cared for and have the best of everything- i then decided 6 months after having him back and him settling so well that perhaps...PERHAPS someone out there may be able to make use of him and hack him quietly ...which was when the rescue centre got in touch, now i admit i have been a fool...or been "fooled" and he is now being used for a different purpose. I do not like to see this and i will not stand for it, which is why i would like him back. At the end of the day he always behaves 100% with me to handle, we have a bond and i love him to pieces, everyone around me tells me to have him pts, but i wont do it on the basis he is good to handle and respects me when handling him on the ground. Therefore i would appreciate people not saying oh your shoving him from pillar to post, i have actually just tried to give him a chance. or he would be in the ground by now~!  i have done much research on this horse and traced approx 15 previous owners, i wanted to be the one who could provide him with the right home, but i got in a situation around xmas time and I had to try and find a home for him and my old tb. I would be more than happy for him to stay at the rescue centre but i can not bare to see photos and hear the stories of what is going on. so please say what you wish about me but i am sure it would break your heart too, if i really didnt care i would of had him pts.


----------



## pixiebee (2 April 2012)

there are fates worse than death....harsh but true


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick.  You should have taken responsibility for the coloured horse a long time ago.  There are worse things than being put down - as you've now discovered.  15 owners tells you a story in it's own right.

I suggest you go to the 'rescue' center and speak in person to the owner to find out what the story is.

If you feel you can give both horses, now, a permanent home try and negotiate their return.  

If you can't - learn your lesson, and don't 'rescue' yourself those which you can't keep.


----------



## Spyda (2 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Just read that thread too. Poor horse being passed from pillar to post.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you come out with that statement in response to this post?  It's hardly a fair comment Ceris Comet. I haven't gotten the impression the OP was/is passing either of her older horses from pillar-to-post. She very naively had thought she'd found them a quiet retirement home for the remainder of their lives together. OP may have been very naive but your reply to her post is unhelpful and pointless. Sorry, but it gets my goat when someone posts something TOTALLY pointless and irrelevant!


----------



## JFTDWS (2 April 2012)

Putting a horse to sleep isn't the end of the world, you know.  If he doesn't have a home with you, and you can't find a suitable home, which in this climate is a long shot, I would think it is the best option - sadly an option you may no longer have any control over since you handed him over to this "rescue centre".  If he bolts on the road and you couldn't hack him safely, I am surprised you thought you would be able to find him a home as a gentle hack.  Better put down than over-jumped by heavy novices, surely?  

Ultimately he is being passed from pillar to post, whether your motivations for that are well intentioned or not.  The trouble with "saving" horses from being put down is that, often, they are being put down for good reasons


----------



## pixiebee (2 April 2012)

Spyda said:



			Why do you come out with that statement in response to this post?  It's hardly a fair comment Ceris Comet. I haven't gotten the impression the OP was/is passing either of her older horses from pillar-to-post. She very naively had thought she'd found them a quiet retirement home for the remainder of their lives together. OP may have been very naive but your reply to her post is unhelpful and pointless. Sorry, but it gets my goat when someone posts something TOTALLY pointless and irrelevant!
		
Click to expand...

I take it you have not read her other thread regarding the coloured then? her comment was very relevent.


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

amymay said:



			sgcoolchick.  You should have taken responsibility for the coloured horse a long time ago.  There are worse things than being put down - as you've now discovered.  15 owners tells you a story in it's own right.

I suggest you go to the 'rescue' center and speak in person to the owner to find out what the story is.

If you feel you can give both horses, now, a permanent home try and negotiate their return.  

If you can't - learn your lesson, and don't 'rescue' yourself those which you can't keep.
		
Click to expand...

Ok i will just ignore that he is unhappy and not being treated correctly where he is now or just have him shot shall i? I came on this forum for advice and people just want to shoot me down! i am not the one mistreating a horse here, i have tried to give this horse a chance, he caused me no issues when being unridden, and I CAN AFFORD to keep him now on my parents farm at least I admitted defeat when I had 4 horses and didnt keep them all and let any suffer. the problem being where i thought i was sending him is not what it was portrayed to be and now I want to have him safe, well and happy! am i really asking too much, should i just turn a blind eye and ignore the situation?


----------



## Ceris Comet (2 April 2012)

Spyda. I wasn't the first poster to mention the other thread.
It's a public forum, people can post how they feel.


----------



## Spyda (2 April 2012)

pixiebee said:



			I take it you have not read her other thread regarding the coloured then? her comment was very relevent.
		
Click to expand...

No (not yet!). Was just taking info from this post at face value. 

I do agree that OP should not take on ('rescue') additional horses that she cannot keep herself. Far better to quietly have PTS than risk them being passed to a home where they'll be moved on again and again until someone _else _takes the decision to PTS further down the line. 

A lesson learnt OP, I am sure.


----------



## JFTDWS (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			at least I admitted defeat when I had 4 horses and didnt keep them all and let any suffer.
		
Click to expand...

No you gave them away to an unregistered "rescue" to let them cause the suffering


----------



## Spyda (2 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Spyda. I wasn't the first poster to mention the other thread.
It's a public forum, people can post how they feel.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ceris Comet - no offence meant bearing in mind I'd only read this post so didn't/don't-yet know anything else about other posts or what they may contain. I was just reading this post at its face value and your view seemed harsh. Now I know there is more to read, I will..... *goes off to look at OP previous posts*


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			Ok i will just ignore that he is unhappy and not being treated correctly where he is now or just have him shot shall i? 

I came on this forum for advice and people just want to shoot me down! i am not the one mistreating a horse here, i have tried to give this horse a chance, he caused me no issues when being unridden, and I CAN AFFORD to keep him now on my parents farm at least I admitted defeat when I had 4 horses and didnt keep them all and let any suffer. the problem being where i thought i was sending him is not what it was portrayed to be and now I want to have him safe, well and happy! am i really asking too much, should i just turn a blind eye and ignore the situation?
		
Click to expand...

I advised you to speak to the rescue centre to find out what the story was.

You've had some excellent advice, but now from catching up with your other posts it sounds as if this horse has not been managed well in terms of your expectations for him.  And I'd say (with hindsight now on your part) you've let him down.

It's great that you can now afford all your horses - and that would be the perfect outcome.

However, if you can't get them back - you will at least have learn't and important lesson.


----------



## FionaM12 (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			if i really didnt care i would of had him pts.
		
Click to expand...

That could actually be a little offensive to all the caring, unselfish owners who put their horses to sleep because it's the sometimes the the last kind and brave thing we can do for them.


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

amymay said:



			sgcoolchick.  You should have taken responsibility for the coloured horse a long time ago.  There are worse things than being put down - as you've now discovered.  15 owners tells you a story in it's own right.

I suggest you go to the 'rescue' center and speak in person to the owner to find out what the story is.

If you feel you can give both horses, now, a permanent home try and negotiate their return.  

If you can't - learn your lesson, and don't 'rescue' yourself those which you can't keep.
		
Click to expand...




JFTD said:



			No you gave them away to an unregistered "rescue" to let them cause the suffering 

Click to expand...

and i have admitted i feel like a fool for doing this! but the past is the past, i came on here for help to sort this situation once and for all and people just want to make me look like a bad horse owner! i cant seem to do right for doing wrong?


----------



## Ceris Comet (2 April 2012)

Read it Spyda. You won't be too quick to judge then  ( and an apology would be nice )


----------



## Ceris Comet (2 April 2012)

Didn't see your apology before I last posted. No worries hun


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			and i have admitted i feel like a fool for doing this! but the past is the past, i came on here for help to sort this situation once and for all and people just want to make me look like a bad horse owner! i cant seem to do right for doing wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Well, get off line - call the rescue centre, make an appointment.

Call Trading Standards, raise your concerns and go from there.

Sitting on here won't get your horses back................


----------



## BentleyBelly (2 April 2012)

OP - do you have a plan of action yet? Have you decided what you are going to do? Have you taken legal advice or done any delving into whether they are an insured riding establishment? £50 to join BHS gold will be much cheaper then going to a solicitor imo if money is an issue, otherwise I would try speaking to people who will actually know where you legally stand. I know everyone on here wants to help but people on a forum can only really give opinions rather than sound legal advice. So sorry to hear what you are going through and hope you find a solution x


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

BentleyBelly said:



			OP - do you have a plan of action yet? Have you decided what you are going to do? Have you taken legal advice or done any delving into whether they are an insured riding establishment? £50 to join BHS gold will be much cheaper then going to a solicitor imo if money is an issue, otherwise I would try speaking to people who will actually know where you legally stand. I know everyone on here wants to help but people on a forum can only really give opinions rather than sound legal advice. So sorry to hear what you are going through and hope you find a solution x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you- I have spoken to my solicitor and have an appointment to see him tomorrow, as far as he is concerned i have not signed them over and therefore they are still legally mine he wants to meet me, see evidence and then go from there. sorry if i sound like im getting a bit upset but i genuinely look after my horses and im not a bad person! i thought maybe someone would be able to relate but obviously i am a total idiot !


----------



## FionaM12 (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			Ok i will just ignore that he is unhappy and not being treated correctly where he is now or just have him shot shall i? I came on this forum for advice and people just want to shoot me down! i am not the one mistreating a horse here, i have tried to give this horse a chance, he caused me no issues when being unridden, and I CAN AFFORD to keep him now on my parents farm at least I admitted defeat when I had 4 horses and didnt keep them all and let any suffer. the problem being where i thought i was sending him is not what it was portrayed to be and now I want to have him safe, well and happy! am i really asking too much, should i just turn a blind eye and ignore the situation?
		
Click to expand...

OP, if I were you I'd hold my hand up and admit I've messed up instead of getting angry and defensive. Your energies would be better used trying to put right the injustices done to this poor horse, rather than trying to argue back here.

No-one's saying you shouldn't try to get your horses back. But a few are pointing out it's a situation of your own making. I'd accept that critisism and make use of the very good advice you've had here.  

Good luck sorting things out for your horses.


----------



## PandorasJar (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			please can anyone assist?

i gave a rescue centre two of my horses back in january, the rescue centre claimed to rehabilibtate and retire horses, i was pleased with the yard and agreed to deliver them- a retired tb, and a coloured with some issues which meant he was to retire / or can do some gentle hacking. it has come to light that theand tb is fine, however the coloured boy is being ridden by a novice who is the posting videos of himself jumping him (this horse is almost 18) and i wanted a quiet retirement home, he is also unsound on his left shoulder and my vet previously advised no jumping and only light schooling. this novice very large man is now jumping him and photos and videos of him being bounced on and his mouth being jerked around have appeared. to say im disgusted is an understatement. someone who lives close to the centre has informed me he is going in the school almost every day and they have never even hacked him out, so in reality my boy is being used to teach novices to jump rather than being ridden gently! other things have also happened which i do not at this point want to bring to peoples attention but believe me they will be once this situation is sorted! the rescue centre owner said i could visit my horses and ride my coloured boy whenever i was free to pop down- she is now saying he has a bad back and lots of other things so he can only be ridden by one certain rider (supposedly the sack of potatoes i have seen in the photos) who has been taught by the back specialist to ride him in a "certain" way- what a load of tosh! even more so what an insult saying i cant ride him yet the sack of potatoes can?! im furious! she has now also blocked me from seeing any activity on her facebook. now tell me if i am in the wrong, but if she has nothing to hide why would she refuse to let me ride him and why would she hide him from me on her facebook? i trusted this girl and it seems she is doing everything she can to prevent me from having any contact with a horse i adored and it was a hard choice to give him up along with his best friend the tb! so she has both their passports, but i never signed any form of document or signed them over to her, i have a reciept for the purchase of both the horses and the people i purchased them from will also vouch for this, and their proof of from when they owned them! now i need to know, how do i go about getting them back? please please help or advise me if you have had a similiar situation, im kicking myself and feel totally mislead and disgusted with how i have been treated! i will not turn a blind eye and i want my horses back in a safe home where they are not being messed around with!
sorry for rant! thanks for reading 

Click to expand...

Regardless of whether she has your passports or not... they're still in your name... phone BHS and get moving. 
If I was very concerned (and from what you've said I would be) I'd go and collect the horses with a couple of burly guys. If police are called she's currently withholding your property.

Pan


----------



## scrunchie (2 April 2012)

BentleyBelly said:



			OP - do you have a plan of action yet? Have you decided what you are going to do? Have you taken legal advice or done any delving into whether they are an insured riding establishment? *£50 to join BHS gold will be much cheaper then going to a solicitor imo* if money is an issue, otherwise I would try speaking to people who will actually know where you legally stand. I know everyone on here wants to help but people on a forum can only really give opinions rather than sound legal advice. So sorry to hear what you are going through and hope you find a solution x
		
Click to expand...

The current price for BHS gold membership is £62 and their legal helpline is fantastic. You also get public liability insurance for any horses that you own. It's well worth it. You can now join online too.

ETA - My friend was in a similar postion a few years ago where she gave her horse away to what turned out to be an unregistered charity who sold him on as a riding horse, despite him having kissing spines. Unfortunately she wasn't in a position to do anything about it.


----------



## La Fiaba (2 April 2012)

I really hope you get your horses back OP and get the place closed down if it is that bad. I would have thought a call to WHW would also be helpful as there seems to be other horses suffering at the hands of this 'charity' and not just your two. Good luck with the solicitor meeting, got my fingers crossed for all of them.


----------



## happyhacking:) (2 April 2012)

I don't think telling the op that she has let the horses down is really going to help guys! I doubt any of you can make her feel worse than she does. 

Op - if it was me I would be going down there tonight with a trailer to pick them up. Maybe not the best way to go about it but that is what I would do. Good luck in getting them back.


----------



## rhino (2 April 2012)

PandorasJar said:



			Regardless of whether she has your passports or not... they're still in your name... phone BHS and get moving. 
If I was very concerned (and from what you've said I would be) I'd go and collect the horses with a couple of burly guys. If police are called she's currently withholding your property.

Pan
		
Click to expand...

Except OP started her post by saying



sgcoolchick said:



			i *gave* a rescue centre two of my horses back in january
		
Click to expand...

So she has admitted that they were a gift. Passports are *not* proof of ownership.

OP - firstly I would get this post removed/altered as by your own admission you gifted the horses. If the 'rescue centre' was to see this it would stand in their favour.

I think if you follow some of the advice on here you may get 'your' horses back, if only they don't want to deal with the bother.

Grr, yet another 'rescue' centre   Why is it always the horses who have to suffer


----------



## sgcoolchick (2 April 2012)

rhino said:



			Except OP started her post by saying



So she has admitted that they were a gift. Passports are *not* proof of ownership.

OP - firstly I would get this post removed/altered as by your own admission you gifted the horses. If the 'rescue centre' was to see this it would stand in their favour.

I think if you follow some of the advice on here you may get 'your' horses back, if only they don't want to deal with the bother.

Grr, yet another 'rescue' centre   Why is it always the horses who have to suffer 

Click to expand...

thank you for your kind words and input- how do i get this removed? i tried reporting this whole post? sorry im a bit rubbish with this


----------



## rhino (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			thank you for your kind words and input- how do i get this removed? i tried reporting this whole post? sorry im a bit rubbish with this 

Click to expand...

If you've reported it (pressed on the triangle) you'll just have to wait until admin/tfc are on duty to read your report and see if they will remove it for you. 

You don't need to apologise, it's obvious that you're now trying to do the right thing. It's just not the first time that this sort of story has appeared on here, and it's unlikely to be the last


----------



## horsegirl (2 April 2012)

Who just takes horses and looks after them for nothIng? Charities, yes, but then rescues who have been neglected. Not just people who can't be bothered to look after their old or unusable horses. Surely common sense would tell anyone that there is something fishy going on?


----------



## horsegirl (2 April 2012)

Quote de sgcoolchick
if i really didnt care i would of had him pts.

I think that would have shown you DID care. Giving him away to the first randomer you found is far more cruel than just pts


----------



## flump (2 April 2012)

We have 3 horses on retirement livery and pay for them all!!! Tbh op you say the coloured bolted etc when ridden, you then said u had no probs with him so rehomed him as a hack?? Maybe their is a reason he is just being ridden in school??


----------



## PandorasJar (2 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			Ok it's a long old story- please DO NOT assume I am a bad horse owner. I bought this horse from a friend who saved him from being put to sleep! he did not end up being what I was looking for i.e bolting on the road etc. He is 100% to handle and ride in a school. but not out hacking, he was sold to a new home where he then apparently caused havoc and they threatened to shoot him- i was not going to let this happen on the basis he was a gentle sole to manage. I took him back- i could not afford to take him back but i would not see him put to sleep. at this point I had 4 horses, all my horses are well  cared for and have the best of everything- i then decided 6 months after having him back and him settling so well that perhaps...PERHAPS someone out there may be able to make use of him and hack him quietly ...which was when the rescue centre got in touch, now i admit i have been a fool...or been "fooled" and he is now being used for a different purpose. I do not like to see this and i will not stand for it, which is why i would like him back. At the end of the day he always behaves 100% with me to handle, we have a bond and i love him to pieces, everyone around me tells me to have him pts, but i wont do it on the basis he is good to handle and respects me when handling him on the ground. Therefore i would appreciate people not saying oh your shoving him from pillar to post, i have actually just tried to give him a chance. or he would be in the ground by now~!  i have done much research on this horse and traced approx 15 previous owners, i wanted to be the one who could provide him with the right home, but i got in a situation around xmas time and I had to try and find a home for him and my old tb. I would be more than happy for him to stay at the rescue centre but i can not bare to see photos and hear the stories of what is going on. so please say what you wish about me but i am sure it would break your heart too, if i really didnt care i would of had him pts.
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't know this before I posted... sometimes PTS is far kinder than moving an older horse around several homes. Just because you are keeping them alive doesn't mean they have any quality of life. Focus on what you can afford and don't get anymore.

Personally I think that people who do care would have had him PTS rather than having 6months of unecesary stress and potentially pain from being over worked. But then if my horse wasn't at an age or temperament to be rehomed reasonably, I would rather make other cut backs than make them suffer. You take on the responsibility of the horse for a long time. Would you pass a child from pillar to post? You chose those horses not the other way round

Pan


----------



## BHS_Lee (2 April 2012)

I haven't read all of this thread by any means - I simply do not have time - so this might not be helpful. But please do feel free to give me or one of my team a call on 02476 840517 (BHS Welfare Helpline) and we will do all we can to help (bearing in mind that we are not solicitors, that is why we have the specific legal helpline). 

We will need the full story as I have only skimmed a few posts here but it may be useful for you to talk to someone.


----------



## touchstone (2 April 2012)

BHS_Lee said:



			I haven't read all of this thread by any means - I simply do not have time - so this might not be helpful. But please do feel free to give me or one of my team a call on 02476 840517 (BHS Welfare Helpline) and we will do all we can to help (bearing in mind that we are not solicitors, that is why we have the specific legal helpline). 

We will need the full story as I have only skimmed a few posts here but it may be useful for you to talk to someone.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic offer here op, please ring and try to get this sorted.


----------



## Phoebe (2 April 2012)

With all the best will in the world...some of these people can be very convincing. And when faced with destroying a horse (18 isn't that old nowadays) or a convincing story from folk with a nice yard it's human nature to take the easier option and perhaps overlook niggling concerns due to the relief of not having to a) find disposal costs or b) knackerman duty

Sadly the con artists are becoming more convincing and even more unscrupulous and even more common and now I wouldn't hesitate to PTS a horse as opposed to passing it on free in ANY shape or form. 

Too many liars about.


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 April 2012)

BHS_Lee said:



			I haven't read all of this thread by any means - I simply do not have time - so this might not be helpful. But please do feel free to give me or one of my team a call on 02476 840517 (BHS Welfare Helpline) and we will do all we can to help (bearing in mind that we are not solicitors, that is why we have the specific legal helpline).
		
Click to expand...

OP, PLEASE ring Lee at the BHS.  Chances he knows of this so-called 'rescue' centre and will be able to advise you of the right strategy.  If he HASN'T come across it yet, then he NEEDS to know about it and start some investigations as it sounds very dubious, at best!


----------



## ELFSBELLS (3 April 2012)

I have'nt read all of the thread, so apologies if this has been asked, but do you intend to get both of them back ?


----------



## luckyoldme (3 April 2012)

It just goes to show that evan with the best of intentions things can go wrong.
I have an 18 year old ****** of a horse..( or somewhere in that age range) Hes a great gentle hack for me but after reading this i do realise that his days will end with me. 
I wish the op all the luck in the world in getting her horses back and if nothing else her post stands as a sharp reminder to people like me that our oldies really are better off pts than passed around.
I don t think the criticism is of any use here as the op realises her mistakes and is going to great lengths to sort them out for the horses.


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Good luck getting your horses back op, im sure you realise now its a minefield trying to move on these types of horses to a safe secure home, thats why others opt for pts, if i could'nt kepp my oldie and broken one i'd pts. Although it would break my heart, your circumstances would break it even more.
Please call Lee at BHS welfare to see if they can help get them back.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## natalia (3 April 2012)

Sorry, just let me get this straight. You have a problem horse who was "saved from being PTS", you couldn't do anything with it, don't want a non ridden companion yourself so palm him off to this "rescue centre". Rescue centre then rides him, but not out hacking but in the school (despite in your post earlier saying he bolts out hacking). I'm afraid I see you as a highly iresponsible liability. You have given someone what is if your honest a dangerous horse, told them they can ride it (even though it's also lame) and then get upset when they only ride it in a confined space. If you had a half a shred of morals you would do what's right by both horses and collect them both and drop them both at the hunt kennels on the way home and have both put down together. Problem solved. Coloured horse is no longer a danger to itself or anyone else, retired TB is not going to pine for his companion and you don't have to keep/look after/pay for them anymore. I don't take kindly to people who pass on their useless/ retired friends, the buck must stop with you.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 April 2012)

luckyoldme said:



			It just goes to show that evan with the best of intentions things can go wrong.
I have an 18 year old ****** of a horse..( or somewhere in that age range) Hes a great gentle hack for me but after reading this i do realise that his days will end with me. 
I wish the op all the luck in the world in getting her horses back and if nothing else her post stands as a sharp reminder to people like me that our oldies really are better off pts than passed around.
I don t think the criticism is of any use here as the op realises her mistakes and is going to great lengths to sort them out for the horses.
		
Click to expand...

You are so right , the only way IMO you should pass on an oldie is where it's very close to home and you are involved quite closely.


----------



## sgcoolchick (3 April 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			You are so right , the only way IMO you should pass on an oldie is where it's very close to home and you are involved quite closely.
		
Click to expand...




natalia said:



			Sorry, just let me get this straight. You have a problem horse who was "saved from being PTS", you couldn't do anything with it, don't want a non ridden companion yourself so palm him off to this "rescue centre". Rescue centre then rides him, but not out hacking but in the school (despite in your post earlier saying he bolts out hacking). I'm afraid I see you as a highly iresponsible liability. You have given someone what is if your honest a dangerous horse, told them they can ride it (even though it's also lame) and then get upset when they only ride it in a confined space. If you had a half a shred of morals you would do what's right by both horses and collect them both and drop them both at the hunt kennels on the way home and have both put down together. Problem solved. Coloured horse is no longer a danger to itself or anyone else, retired TB is not going to pine for his companion and you don't have to keep/look after/pay for them anymore. I don't take kindly to people who pass on their useless/ retired friends, the buck must stop with you.[/QUOTE

Delightful!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (3 April 2012)

sgcoolchick - have you seen the post above from BHS_Lee?  Do give him a buzz, he's brilliant.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 April 2012)

Delightful![/QUOTE]

I' ll assume that the above comment is intended to be ironic if it is not and you are delighted by my comment I am sorry.
But when you post on a public forum expect  debate on the issues around your post I made no reference to your situation directly.
While I am sorry ( mainly for your poor horses ) for your situation a good rule in life is it seems to good to be true it probally is.


----------



## sgcoolchick (3 April 2012)

Goldenstar- sorry it was meant for the lady telling me to take them to the hunt kennels! thank you for your support!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			Goldenstar- sorry it was meant for the lady telling me to take them to the hunt kennels! thank you for your support!
		
Click to expand...

Happily accepted.


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

OP, I'm sure I'm not the only one frustrated that you haven't responded to the one _really_ important post here: the one from Lee at the BHS! 

All of us feel involved and concerned for your horses now (and the others at this place) so please, please reassure us you've phoned Lee and are taking his/her advice.

Getting into arguements here to try to clear your name is pointless. Please just do right by your horses instead.


----------



## flump (3 April 2012)

Far rather take them to the hunt kennels than have a bunch of idiots jumping round on them untill they are knackered and then prob bute them up and put them through a dodgy sales ring....

Op I know its hard as I had to have my beautiful pts about a year ago.. I was gutted, he was a 12 year old tb with more problems than I can list. Spent thousands on him to find that he was only suitable as a ccompanion/ light hack... My problem was he would not live out and when living in he was un manageable and his arthritus got to bad... I had to make the hardest desision of my life and it broke my heart but it was right for him.. I could of sold him or given him to someone but to see him passed around would of broken my heart even more. 
I have an oldie in the field and it just so happens he had to be retired but he loves to be out, he thinks its great fun but I would never ever let him be anywhere else, he will stay with me iuntill the end,


----------



## horsegirl (3 April 2012)

You are all wasting your breathe (erm typing). You can't reason with the level of stupidity where someone thinks it is kinder to dump their horses on strangers rather than look after them or pts


----------



## flump (3 April 2012)

So true horse girl. And so sad.


----------



## sgcoolchick (3 April 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			OP, I'm sure I'm not the only one frustrated that you haven't responded to the one _really_ important post here: the one from Lee at the BHS! 

All of us feel involved and concerned for your horses now (and the others at this place) so please, please reassure us you've phoned Lee and are taking his/her advice.

Getting into arguements here to try to clear your name is pointless. Please just do right by your horses instead.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fiona,

I have spoken to Lee he was great, I am seeing my solicitor this afternoon and hope to get this sorted asap!


----------



## sgcoolchick (3 April 2012)

horsegirl said:



			You are all wasting your breathe (erm typing). You can't reason with the level of stupidity where someone thinks it is kinder to dump their horses on strangers rather than look after them or pts
		
Click to expand...

I dont think your really getting the point though are you? I have held my hands up and admitted I have made a poor decision and that now I am trying to put it right, and I am in a position to keep them both now until they retire- when I DO get them back I will happily post you a photo of them HAPPY and enjoying their retirement! Please stop accusing me and listen to the fact I am trying to CORRECT this! Everyone deserves a second chance!


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

Everyone having a go at the OP: What is the point of just abusing her? I believe she admits she's been foolish and is trying, I hope, to put it right.

The point was made by several posters early on that pts might have been better and that passing on older/unsound/unsafe horses often ends this way. Either the OP will see that now, or not. I can't see what's to gain by repeatedly insulting her. 

OP, I hope you can sift through, find and use the useful advice in this thread. Please stick around and let us know what happens. Good luck!


----------



## luckyoldme (3 April 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Everyone having a go at the OP: What is the point of just abusing her? I believe she admits she's been foolish and is trying, I hope, to put it right.

The point was made by several posters early on that pts might have been better and that passing on older/unsound/unsafe horses often ends this way. Either the OP will see that now, or not. I can't see what's to gain by repeatedly insulting her. 

OP, I hope you can sift through, find and use the useful advice in this thread. Please stick around and let us know what happens. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

totally agree.
good luck op..


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Everyone has made their point so let's leave the girl alone now. She's taken enough.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Everyone has made their point so let's leave the girl alone now. She's taken enough.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## misterjinglejay (3 April 2012)

Whatever the background to this story, I hope you get the horses back. Please let us know how it all goes.


----------



## Honey08 (3 April 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Everyone having a go at the OP: What is the point of just abusing her? I believe she admits she's been foolish and is trying, I hope, to put it right.

The point was made by several posters early on that pts might have been better and that passing on older/unsound/unsafe horses often ends this way. Either the OP will see that now, or not. I can't see what's to gain by repeatedly insulting her. 

OP, I hope you can sift through, find and use the useful advice in this thread. Please stick around and let us know what happens. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  OP just sounds like someone a bit naive who followed their heart rather than their head and grasped at straws, thinking she had found somewhere good  for her horses..  She has admitted she was silly and is trying to sort the situation out - hence coming on here for advice, not abuse!  I'm glad you have spoken to the BHS and your solicitor, and hope things work out for you and the horses.  I think the moral here is that, assuming you get the horses back, the coloured retires forever on your parent's farm and is never rehomed, or else he is PTS to prevent him being passed around anymore..  Good luck.x


----------



## thatsmygirl (3 April 2012)

I wish u the best off luck. 
This " non profit" org is a complete joke to say the least and yes iv also seen the pics off a very very heavy person backing a Shetland plus your boy being ridden by a very heavy bloke. I was disguested to say the least. most off the horses in the place are brought from the sales so yet again it's a case off " paying for private horses" 
owner also known for her temp towards the horses


----------



## jhoward (3 April 2012)

amymay said:



			So, just in case you missed them - I'll repeat my questions for you:

Where is this place based?  
Have you spoken to the BHS legal line (if you are a gold member)?  
And is this place a registered charity?
		
Click to expand...

south west devon/cornwall boarders. 
nope they are not! 





thatsmygirl said:



			OP could u pm me the place please? Iv got a feeling I know where it it and the lady has a very nasty temper. Is she expecting a baby? The owner that is
		
Click to expand...




thatsmygirl said:



			I wish u the best off luck. 
This " non profit" org is a complete joke to say the least and yes iv also seen the pics off a very very heavy person backing a Shetland plus your boy being ridden by a very heavy bloke. I was disguested to say the least. most off the horses in the place are brought from the sales so yet again it's a case off " paying for private horses" 
owner also known for her temp towards the horses
		
Click to expand...

om very glad someone else is aware of this place, re the shetland im not sure what is worse the far to heavy person or the saddle on the poor mite. 

to everyone else. 

the op, has done her best by this horse, when she originally bought it she was unaware of most of its history, barring knowing it had been through dealers and sales rings, yet in its day had been a graded stallion and a good show horse. 
she has done her best to protect this horse whilst rewarding him with a happy ending, she has tried to stay in contact with said rescue, and be kept up to date on both horses progress, but said rescue turned nasty on her. 

thats not a bad horse owner, its an owner trying to actully do the best for a horse that realy did deserve to go and eat grass, and enjoy his last days. 

whilst you all bitch, just keep in mind one day, no matter way you say, with the way the horse world is these days you just can not guarentee anything simular will not ever happen to you.


----------



## guido16 (3 April 2012)

JH, Did the OP not want to keep the general location a secret?

I have not gone through all the posts so she has maybe named it already.

I keep getting shot down everytime I comment so all I would like to say today is......................isnt it a lovely day today, slightly chilly though..


----------



## Ladydragon (3 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			Hi Fiona,

I have spoken to Lee he was great, I am seeing my solicitor this afternoon and hope to get this sorted asap!
		
Click to expand...

I've followed the thread but everything I would have said was already covered...  Hope your solicitor will have some options for legal resolution this afternoon...


----------



## jhoward (3 April 2012)

guido16 said:



			JH, Did the OP not want to keep the general location a secret?

I have not gone through all the posts so she has maybe named it already.

I keep getting shot down everytime I comment so all I would like to say today is......................isnt it a lovely day today, slightly chilly though..
		
Click to expand...


in the area i gave there are a few rescue centres... 

weathers pants, i want hot sun damn it!


----------



## guido16 (3 April 2012)

jhoward said:



			in the area i gave there are a few rescue centres... 

weathers pants, i want hot sun damn it!
		
Click to expand...

Your right. I lied. I am in Aberdeenshire and the weather is truly bl00dy awful.


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

jhoward said:



			weathers pants, i want hot sun damn it!
		
Click to expand...

 

Whiteout here. Power keeps cutting...


----------



## cptrayes (3 April 2012)

OP be very cautious of going to law over this. 

Judging from what you/others have said, she is not unlikely to send the horses to auction the moment she gets your solicitor's first letter, knowing that once they are not in her possession and you cannot get them back from her that it will not be worth your while to sue her. Unless you know where the auction is and when you could lose contact with them completely. 

This isn't really a case of whether she is legally right or wrong. The law will take far too long to sort that out. It's just a case of making the best of a bad job.

I do hope you manage to get this sorted, but the most likely way to actually get them back safely is to go and offer to pay her for them. I had to do this with a horse of mine once, so I know what you are going through


----------



## thatsmygirl (3 April 2012)

jhoward well said. 
Oh and iv just clicked what horse it is as well. I loved him and so neally brought him as you well know


----------



## Echo Bravo (3 April 2012)

Thought the horses were retired,but if she's signed them away the only thing she can do is report the charity for cruelty and name the said charity, so no other numpty sends their horses there. Either put the animal down or keep it till they die,they are your responsatbilty,not some chaff charity.


----------



## thatsmygirl (3 April 2012)

Echo bravo they are not a charity, they are YET AGAIN another " non profit" set up  and if you go through their page, most horses are brought from the sales saving them from the meat man. Not 1 REAL rescue. Oh and a bunch off cow boys. 
Would love to post the pic off them backing the shetland but the thread would go mad.


----------



## Echo Bravo (3 April 2012)

So why say a Rescue Charity, if they are not??? and non profit means nothing.


----------



## Ladydragon (3 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			Would love to post the pic off them backing the shetland but the thread would go mad.
		
Click to expand...

Um...I don't suppose this organisation had some photos of shetlands being 'backed' by full adults on a facebook page?  I remember seeing something like that a little while ago and there was uproar so the photos were removed...



Echo Bravo said:



			So why say a Rescue Charity, if they are not??? and non profit means nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone can purport to be a do good rescue centre when they're not really anything of the sort I guess...


----------



## thatsmygirl (3 April 2012)

They are calling themselves a rescue center but when u look into it they are not, but from the outside to the general public they will come across as such. 
"non profit" yes means jack ....... Or in my way off thinking " paying for private horses" 
She often advertises for horses with problems and I rung her up after seeing her ad to find out more but after seeing her facebook page, pics and the horses she had for sale at the time put me off having anything to do with her.  But she comes across nice on the phone so I can see why people would feel it's a honest place.


----------



## thatsmygirl (3 April 2012)

Ladydragon yes there was pics off a Shetland being backed with a very large lady on board who swollowed the saddle. Sorry but it was awful


----------



## pixiebee (3 April 2012)

just seen it, im going to be shot down here but I dont think the shetland picture was as bad as ive seen to be honest!!!


----------



## thatsmygirl (3 April 2012)

Pixiebee really? I'm surprised the shetlands legs held out.


----------



## Wagtail (3 April 2012)

Can someone pm me the facebook page?


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Can someone pm me the facebook page?
		
Click to expand...

and me?


----------



## KVH (3 April 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Can someone pm me the facebook page?
		
Click to expand...

As above!


----------



## Amymay (3 April 2012)

What news op with your solicitor?


----------



## pixiebee (3 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			Pixiebee really? I'm surprised the shetlands legs held out.
		
Click to expand...

The one photo I saw was a girl leaning over the shetlands back? Yes she is way too big for it but trust me ive seen worse!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

jhoward said:



			south west devon/cornwall boarders. 
nope they are not! 







om very glad someone else is aware of this place, re the shetland im not sure what is worse the far to heavy person or the saddle on the poor mite. 

to everyone else. 

the op, has done her best by this horse, when she originally bought it she was unaware of most of its history, barring knowing it had been through dealers and sales rings, yet in its day had been a graded stallion and a good show horse. 
she has done her best to protect this horse whilst rewarding him with a happy ending, she has tried to stay in contact with said rescue, and be kept up to date on both horses progress, but said rescue turned nasty on her. 

thats not a bad horse owner, its an owner trying to actully do the best for a horse that realy did deserve to go and eat grass, and enjoy his last days. 

whilst you all bitch, just keep in mind one day, no matter way you say, with the way the horse world is these days you just can not guarentee anything simular will not ever happen to you.
		
Click to expand...

Pushes like button, i feel really sorry for this girl, she sounds gutted, but is taking advice and trying her best


----------



## thatsmygirl (3 April 2012)

Pixiebee you didn't see the pic off her fully on the Shetland than? That's not there anymore I believe


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			Pixiebee you didn't see the pic off her fully on the Shetland than? That's not there anymore I believe
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting involved with this one other than wishing the OP the best of luck, but if anyone is considering getting welfare agencies involved it is really useful to take screenshots of any material on facebook or other websites   as they have a habit of disappearing rather quickly when they realise they are being discussed in a negative light.


----------



## pixiebee (3 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			Pixiebee you didn't see the pic off her fully on the Shetland than? That's not there anymore I believe
		
Click to expand...

nooooo!! wow, gutted i missed that one!!


----------



## Ladydragon (3 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			Ladydragon yes there was pics off a Shetland being backed with a very large lady on board who swollowed the saddle. Sorry but it was awful
		
Click to expand...

This was a couple of little shetties (duh, they are little by default) being ridden around in a school by a couple of adults IIRC...

I don't remember the name but they were making themselves known on some horse/pony pages as a rescue type organisation I believe and there was uproar at some of the photos...  They did have a website too with the same pics on there...


----------



## CAYLA (3 April 2012)

cptrayes said:



			OP be very cautious of going to law over this. 

Judging from what you/others have said, she is not unlikely to send the horses to auction the moment she gets your solicitor's first letter, knowing that once they are not in her possession and you cannot get them back from her that it will not be worth your while to sue her. Unless you know where the auction is and when you could lose contact with them completely. 

This isn't really a case of whether she is legally right or wrong. The law will take far too long to sort that out. It's just a case of making the best of a bad job.

I do hope you manage to get this sorted, but the most likely way to actually get them back safely is to go and offer to pay her for them. I had to do this with a horse of mine once, so I know what you are going through 

Click to expand...

^^^^^
As a dog rescue we have had to deal with similar situations, funnily enough 2 horses also.........as suggested above, folk are unpredictable and the law (esp in regard to animals) it is not always helpful. I can tell you this (whoever has the animal/s) has the upper hand so it may mean the likes of you and me (people wanted the animals) in their care have to sometimes be a little underhanded we went down the solicitor route and after a few thousand pound and little progress I took matters into my own hands in regard to the horses (both came back) both loaners attempted to move them the moment they sniffed a rat, we where one step ahead. We did of course have contracts and covered every base but it still not fail safe and these where rescues we placed out on loan to what we deemed responsible homes one a previous vet nurse.
Im happy to tell you what we did it may help, PM if you need to. Good luck getting them back.


----------



## sgcoolchick (3 April 2012)

Thanks For all your help, the solicitor has been helpful it's going to be costly but as I hold all paperwork and they have non if it goes to court it will be taken in my favour as we have written evidence of proof of ownership, however I'm hoping I won't have to take it to court and that she will hand them back with a reward of a hefty donation for her "rescue" centre. And yes the 10hh pony being ridden by a 15? Stone woman, I have saved the photos and videos, so they can delete them all they like but I'm saving every bit of evidence I can! Again thank you x


----------



## Parker79 (3 April 2012)

OP - really hope you get your horses back, I realise you feel annoyed at everyones response on here. I happen to agree with most of them. 

I realise you have said that you 'hold you hands up' and are trying to sort out this huge mistake, well done you for saying this.  Can I just check that you understand the dangers of passing on a horse as a hack (when you said you wouldnt hack him yourself!).

I can see that you want your horses back, I can see that you realise your mistakes, I just hope that you will never do anything as irresponsible as passing on a horse that you deemed unsafe to ride.

Anyway, I hope you get your horses back.  

The sad fact is that horses are expensive, if you cannot keep them and they are unsound or retired or are known to be particurlarly dangerous to ride then the only kind responsible thing is to PTS.


----------



## jhoward (3 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			jhoward well said. 
Oh and iv just clicked what horse it is as well. I loved him and so neally brought him as you well know 

Click to expand...

after she had him a while OP found out pretty much all of the horses history, it was messy and its a wonder the horse is as saine as he is tbh. 

she never wanted to sell him/loan again hence the so called rescue centre.


----------



## clare1987 (4 April 2012)

KVH said:



			As above!
		
Click to expand...

And me! i want to see these pictures! x


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 April 2012)

Good Luck in getting them back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marydoll (4 April 2012)

Any news OP


----------



## Potato! (4 April 2012)

Is this the same coloured that you had advertised as free to a good home sound and good with experienced rider, can be unpredictable to handle, message or details perfect to hacking, hunting and poss light competition work


----------



## Potato! (4 April 2012)

Ok ok i didnt realise that he had since been diagnosed as being unsound, I just remember seeing the advert saying he was sound. and suitable for hacking/ hunting, Fair enough.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (4 April 2012)

I hope you can get your horses back soon without too much drama


----------



## vieshot (4 April 2012)

i want link pretty please


----------



## Spiritedly (4 April 2012)

vieshot said:



			i want link pretty please
		
Click to expand...

Me too please


----------



## sgcoolchick (10 April 2012)

ThaNk you everyone who was positive and kind! I now have my boys back safe, once I mentioned I would pay a donation of £600 the "charity" soon changed their attitude even if they were ridiculously awkward! Boys looking a bit thin and need a bit of talc but both so very chilled back with me  x a happy ending x


----------



## rhino (10 April 2012)

Well done! Very glad to hear your update.


----------



## Phoebe (10 April 2012)

I hope you gave them a rubber cheque


----------



## nikicb (10 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			ThaNk you everyone who was positive and kind! I now have my boys back safe, once I mentioned I would pay a donation of £600 the "charity" soon changed their attitude even if they were ridiculously awkward! Boys looking a bit thin and need a bit of talc but both so very chilled back with me  x a happy ending x
		
Click to expand...

Great news.  Are you going to do anything about reporting the 'charity' now?


----------



## clare1987 (10 April 2012)

Phoebe said:



			I hope you gave them a rubber cheque 

Click to expand...

Haha!! 

Glad you got your horses back! the whole of the forum will be pleased for you!!
Please could you Post a picture up of you and your boys smiling!! 
xx


----------



## Honey08 (10 April 2012)

Brilliant news!  Hope that you have a wonderful retirement set up for them now on your farm (or parents - if I remember rightly??).  Shame you had to donate so much!  Anyway, alls well that ends well..


----------



## thatsmygirl (10 April 2012)

I'm happy you have got them back but £600! Are you mad? I wouldn't want to give that nasty tempered cow girl a bloody penny. Does she know the real reason u took them back? Hope she was mad well aware. 
Oh I expect that £600 will go towards BUYING ponies again from the sales for the rescue center! And public to pay for. 
Makes me bloody cross


----------



## Milanesa (10 April 2012)

Ah glad to hear this well done on getting them back safe


----------



## quirky (10 April 2012)

Glad you have them home


----------



## thatsmygirl (10 April 2012)

Not cross that u gave her money, cross at what she does. 

You know what I mean


----------



## nativepony (10 April 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Luci07 (10 April 2012)

Yes she should not have had to pay money to get her horses back.....but realistically and seeing how these things can pan out I don't think she has any choice.

And guys, until I came onto this forum and read the awful stories about loans etc....I too would have believed the best in other people and been just as gulible as the OP.


----------



## sgcoolchick (10 April 2012)

Thank you  i just wanted them back and £600 was worth it, they are now going to retire gracefully with no novices or ignorant people messing around with them! They were so chilled the moment they got out the box! Not impressed how thin my old tb was looking, and his feet are well over due a trim. But at least now they will be safe and yes the bhs have been informed and looking into it! I'm on the iPad and can't work out how to attach a photo so will do it tomorrow


----------



## meesha (10 April 2012)

So pleased they are back with you to enjoy their retirement.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 April 2012)

Glad you have got them back .


----------



## Arizahn (10 April 2012)

Congratulations OP


----------



## cptrayes (10 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			Thank you  i just wanted them back and £600 was worth it, they are now going to retire gracefully with no novices or ignorant people messing around with them! They were so chilled the moment they got out the box! Not impressed how thin my old tb was looking, and his feet are well over due a trim. But at least now they will be safe and yes the bhs have been informed and looking into it! I'm on the iPad and can't work out how to attach a photo so will do it tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Well done, what great news  

Like you, I paid to get a horse who was mistreated back and it was worth every penny. You will never regret it.


----------



## Kokopelli (10 April 2012)

So glad to hear they have a happy ending! 

Well done you


----------



## Kitty B (10 April 2012)

Just read through the entire thread, and I am so glad you got them back! It is terrible that you and the horses had to go through all that. At least now you know they are safe, and nobody is using them poorly.


----------



## Ceris Comet (10 April 2012)

What a relief for you and your neds.
Congratulations to you all x


----------



## liss1987 (10 April 2012)

Glad to hear you got them back!

i recently rescued a skinny TB too, although the girl did not receive any money from myself or the original owners.

it makes me extremely mad that you had to ply her with money to get your own horses back!

i hope a thorough investigation is carried out as there are too many people like this about now, its sickening. however, the RSPCA was not willing to carry out an investigation when we reported the girl as it wasnt worth the money theyd spend bringing a case against her (even though there were another 2 horses rescued from her at the same time in much worse condition than the horse i took care of).

i hope your 2 horses have a lovely long retirement!


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 April 2012)

great news ensuring their future is priceless


----------



## Ladydragon (10 April 2012)

Good news...


----------



## loverly (10 April 2012)

OP - I know what has happened in this and am not siding either way with you or the non-profit organisation.

BUT what I will say is that you have missed out a lot of information about these two horses condition when they were with you.


----------



## cptrayes (10 April 2012)

loverly said:



			OP - I know what has happened in this and am not siding either way with you or the non-profit organisation.

BUT what I will say is that you have missed out a lot of information about these two horses condition when they were with you.
		
Click to expand...

I for one am not interested in your anonymous insinuations about the original poster.

The fact that an unsound horse was jumped by a heavy male rider when they knew he should not jump at all, that they excluded her from their Facebook page when she tried to query it, and that she paid £600 of her own money to get the return of two horses which already belonged to her is enough for me.

So please, either publish your own name and stand by your comments (and be careful, it is possible to be sued for libel for anonymous online postings) or shut up, will you?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 April 2012)

Glad you got them back. Use Photobucket to attach pics.


----------



## loverly (10 April 2012)

Why should I publish my own name when the poster has not posted her own, the rescue centre's name or cptrayes you have not posted yours?

I have first hand experience of trying this horse to buy off the OP before she sent them away to the "rescue centre" and she quite conviently did not tell me about the horse having issues, being a previous stallion, his age or that he should only be lightly ridden - I was told he would be a good hunting horse!

I am not saying what the "rescue centre" has done is correct by any means - I have no experience of it. 

Everyone has the right to there own opinion on this forum and then to voice it - hence why it's a forum!


----------



## ester (10 April 2012)

cptrayes is her real name


----------



## Black_Horse_White (10 April 2012)

I think the OP has learnt a lesson here so it doesn't really matter what's happened in the past. So long as they do right by the horses now and give them a happy retirement where they belong.


----------



## loverly (10 April 2012)

ester said:



			cptrayes is her real name 

Click to expand...

It is her intials and last name but not say what he full name is?

I am not getting into an argument on here.. cptrayes asked for me to back my comment and I have and I'm leaving it at that.


----------



## sgcoolchick (10 April 2012)

loverly said:



			Why should I publish my own name when the poster has not posted her own, the rescue centre's name or cptrayes you have not posted yours?

I have first hand experience of trying this horse to buy off the OP before she sent them away to the "rescue centre" and she quite conviently did not tell me about the horse having issues, being a previous stallion, his age or that he should only be lightly ridden - I was told he would be a good hunting horse!

I am not saying what the "rescue centre" has done is correct by any means - I have no experience of it. 

Everyone has the right to there own opinion on this forum and then to voice it - hence why it's a forum!
		
Click to expand...



Sorry I think you should explain by what you mean by condition when the were with me? I think you will find I was perfectly honest when wishing to LOAN him I never had him for sale? It was not until a couple weeks before he left that he was diagnosed as unsound and other past owners came to light and gave me further information, and are you the amateur girl who came to ride him with your mother?


----------



## cptrayes (10 April 2012)

loverly said:



			It is her intials and last name but not say what he full name is?

I am not getting into an argument on here.. cptrayes asked for me to back my comment and I have and I'm leaving it at that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh for goodness sake how long do you think it would take you to trace me when you know both my initials and my surname!?!?!?!  It's hardly the commonest name in the world is it, TRAYES?????

I think your pettiness is showing in this post of yours and makes me even less inclined to take the slightest notice of your posts on this thread.


----------



## Ceris Comet (10 April 2012)

Hats off to op for getting the horses home again. A lesson learnt so back off loverly she had to buy them


----------



## loverly (10 April 2012)

No - I'm a happily married lady! I came to loan with view to buy

I could seriously careless cptrayes on your pettiness of wanting to know my name, back my comment up etc.. 

I am glad you have your two horses back OP and out of the situation they were in


----------



## Fantasy_World (10 April 2012)

OP I have been reading through this tonight and I am so happy to hear you have your horses back. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and I can guarantee that those of us with horses have made a mistake someone where along the line, no matter how small or how big. No one is perfect. Trust can be very much misplaced and it sounds as though yours was. Again, hindsight but we can easily be fooled by kind words and someone who comes across as someone they are not. I loaned out my mare the winter before last. Like you circumstances meant I had to do something and one of them had to go for the short term. I chose the mare because I did not ride her myself, she seemed genuine and was more suited to the home she was going to than my other horse. One horse was an unbroken youngster so he could not go and as I have no transport I could not split between yards over winter. My older and big horse has problems and is on permanent loan anyway so he could not be loaned out as it was against the agreement which I myself insisted was drawn up between me and the owner. I did try to find somewhere to go to take them all, or rent out my own place but it never happened. So off she went for 8 months to someone who was with someone that I knew and trusted. I did get a few updates and photos and did see that she seemed to have lost some weight but seeing as it was a harsh winter and she went somewhere that was more 'open' than where she was then I could have understood that.
What I was not prepared for was when I collected her back in May, she went from September to May as that was when the written contract I did ended. The person did want to buy her but I said no because it was always going to be a temporary arrangement. To ask me less than 3 months into the loan was not really on considering how far away she was for me check on and I don't drive.
She came back thin and then I also discovered lice and lots of them, yet she had been ridden the day before. The person who collected her with me was disgusted as was I. I did not cause a scene but wish now I had. I turned her around again and she was right as rain.
However it has taught me now to never let horses leave my side and if I ever have to face an issue I will insist they stay where the eye can see them.
No one knows what is around the corner no one. We all say we could never part with our horses and so on. But life can be cruel, very cruel indeed and with the best will in the world no one can say for sure what will and what won't happen. Fate is very much a part of our lives like it or not. I have learned not to be so trusting again though and I would imagine OP you have done the same. 
I would not shoot you down for what you did. We all handle things differently.
At the end of the day the horses are back with you and safe now. But I do hope and pray that you do something about the place you have mentioned. I don't want you to say so on here as this thread can be publicly viewed. However from what I have been reading I think this place is in need of serious investigation if it isn't already.
Good luck OP with your horses x


----------



## thatsmygirl (10 April 2012)

I also enquired about the coloured as I lost the bid at our local sales and tried to follow him. Jhoward on here helped me get in contact with the owner and she was 100% honest with me. It wasn't that long ago that he was found out to be a working stallion in fact that came to light when he was up free to good home where I was hoping I could off finely offered him a perm home. So chances are she didn't know at the time u spoke to her


----------



## Marydoll (10 April 2012)

Im so glad you got them back, you mustve been so worried,i bet you can put your head on the pillow and sleep better now 
I hope they have a great retirement with you now


----------



## sgcoolchick (10 April 2012)

loverly said:



			No - I'm a happily married lady! I came to loan with view to buy

I could seriously careless cptrayes on your pettiness of wanting to know my name, back my comment up etc.. 

I am glad you have your two horses back OP and out of the situation they were in
		
Click to expand...

Your A very good liar Jemma! Before you start slagging me off on here I would like to know what you meant by condition when they were with me? If you think I am going to take into account the opinion of a silly little girl, pretending to be married! Your about 17! And your mother drove you to see my horse! You had only been riding for about 3 years! So please inform me ....what condition were my horses in? And don't pretend your not you,mi have just seen your post about your "blog" and seen your photo! Idiot!


----------



## lula (10 April 2012)

Goodluck to you OP.

the more people that know about these places the more the horse community can warn people to avoid them
time to name and shame now perhaps?


----------



## Ceris Comet (10 April 2012)

OP dosnt need this hassle . Why so bitter ?


----------



## lula (10 April 2012)

loverly said:



			No - I'm a happily married lady! I came to loan with view to buy
		
Click to expand...

heh!

*ponders how being happily married has any relevance when going to look at a horse*


----------



## sgcoolchick (10 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			Your A very good liar Jemma! Before you start slagging me off on here I would like to know what you meant by condition when they were with me? If you think I am going to take into account the opinion of a silly little girl, pretending to be married! Your about 17! And your mother drove you to see my horse! You had only been riding for about 3 years! So please inform me ....what condition were my horses in? And don't pretend your not you,mi have just seen your post about your "blog" and seen your photo! Idiot!
		
Click to expand...




Ceris Comet said:



			OP dosnt need this hassle . Why so bitter ?
		
Click to expand...

You tell me? I came back on here to thank people for their support and to inform them of their good news, if I'm such a bad horse owner would I be payg £600 to return my horses to retire them! I think not? Just a shame some people have to stick their big noses in! My coloured boy has the most insane history I think I could write a book! I have traced at least 15 owners it's frightening, but if I can give him his final home where he can graze and be happy then that's all I want to achieve! X


----------



## ester (10 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			Your A very good liar Jemma! Before you start slagging me off on here I would like to know what you meant by condition when they were with me? If you think I am going to take into account the opinion of a silly little girl, pretending to be married! Your about 17! And your mother drove you to see my horse! You had only been riding for about 3 years! So please inform me ....what condition were my horses in? And don't pretend your not you,mi have just seen your post about your "blog" and seen your photo! Idiot!
		
Click to expand...


so it would seem.... 

OP I'm pleased you got them back and am sure you will feel much happier now, well done for doing right by them .


----------



## piebaldsparkle (10 April 2012)

See the website has been updated..........




			We are pleased to say that we have been able to return ***** and ****** back to their owners who have now been lucky enough to be left some permanent land on which to allow these two boys to enjoy the rest of there lives.
		
Click to expand...

No thanks for you kind donation I see!!


----------



## Ceris Comet (10 April 2012)

Ignore the bitterness OP. Not many people would have bared their souls like you did and left themselves open to criticism . I salute you .


----------



## Ceris Comet (10 April 2012)

Link please .. I would like to post my views


----------



## thatsmygirl (10 April 2012)

Sgscoolchick as you have your horses back, can I name the place please? Don't want to hijack your thread as it will get pulled with place named but if it warns a few people off the place it will be a job well done


----------



## sgcoolchick (10 April 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			Sgscoolchick as you have your horses back, can I name the place please? Don't want to hijack your thread as it will get pulled with place named but if it warns a few people off the place it will be a job well done
		
Click to expand...

As I have reported to bhs etc I don't wish to pursue their details on this thread, HOWEVER if you start a new thread I am happy to supply you with photos and details , is that ok? X


----------



## thatsmygirl (10 April 2012)

Ok fair play


----------



## cobmum (10 April 2012)

How come coloured was advertised previously as good to hack if he bolts? Surely this would is an untrue statement?


----------



## FionaM12 (10 April 2012)

cobmum said:



			How come coloured was advertised previously as good to hack if he bolts? Surely this would is an untrue statement?
		
Click to expand...

I think that was all discussed early in the thread? Not sure it has any relevence now tbh.

The fact is, the OP made a big mistake handing her horses over to what sounds like yet another dodgy "rescue" centre. Now she has them back, and I'm glad for her and hope they enjoy a well-deserved peaceful retirement.

Well done OP.


----------



## Ladydragon (11 April 2012)

cobmum said:



			How come coloured was advertised previously as good to hack if he bolts? Surely this would is an untrue statement?
		
Click to expand...

That's already been covered back in this and another thread...

If the horses have a secure retirement from now on I don't really see the relevance to be fair...


----------



## canteron (11 April 2012)

sgcoolchick said:



			You tell me? I came back on here to thank people for their support and to inform them of their good news, if I'm such a bad horse owner would I be payg £600 to return my horses to retire them! I think not? Just a shame some people have to stick their big noses in! My coloured boy has the most insane history I think I could write a book! I have traced at least 15 owners it's frightening, but if I can give him his final home where he can graze and be happy then that's all I want to achieve! X
		
Click to expand...

sgcoolchick, I think you are amazing and well done for getting your horses back.  

Just remember that most of the moaners on here would have just got rid of horses and taken no responsibility for their future - that to be honest is what the majority of people do.  In fact, the more wrong it goes the less likely they are to talk about it, they take the Ostrich view.

So I for one really applaud you.  Yep, we all get it wrong sometimes, but it is the courageous ones who admit it and do what they can to put it right.  The moaners, just come on here and find joy in putting up unuseful comments, rather then spending their time doing positive comments, so sgcoolchick, just let them get on with their miserable moany lives and give yourself a huge pat on the back.

Congrats again.


----------



## Bionic Boy (11 April 2012)

Well done!  Really pleased you have them both home.


----------



## Amymay (11 April 2012)

I suppose that £600 would cover the livery costs, so seems fair.


----------



## PandorasJar (11 April 2012)

hmm, yeh £600 for livery, but make sure they know that, please don't condone what they're doing by paying for them to do the same to someone elses horse...

Pan


----------

